# Women Basketball Games to Download



## Minibasket (Jan 8, 2005)

There are many american players playing in these teams.Ask me if you want to know who.
You may have the e-mule program.


-EUROLIGA 2004-05 
ROS CASARES-DELTA KOSIVE 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.Euroliga.Ros.Casares.Kosice.por.LuisJa.mpg|727969760|3FF4B516086E52A08D4586165908AE8A|h=JNC4SDIB6TPCMAHJI4O2EV46IFCJ7NW4|/ 

ROS CASARES-LOKO TRUTNOV 
ed2k://|file|BasketFem.Euroliga.Ros.Casares.Loko.Trutnov.por.LuisJa.mpg|730739968|8391DF02E52ACE22F6F2DB70AD185971|h=HTIFTLHFR7HXKKTMVIKPWDXISBQYFNEO|/ 

ROS CASARES-DÍNAMO DE MOSCÚ 

ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.Euroliga.Ros.Casares.Dynamo.Moscow.por.LuisJa.mpg|727602568|546354E3FB4EEB41BE7FC6FC23635487|h=O3KOZLYKP3RVTB5SVXSRZK3J5R3DHWHO|/ 

-ALL-STAR 99 
ed2k://|file|All.Star.99.WNBA.avi|723831078|F57AD6D066DD69E096FA2DDCCAE95B61|/ 

-EUROPEO GRECIA 2003 
ESPAÑA-HUNGRÍA 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.Esp-Hung.EuroBasket04.mpg|916560036|99CC67CD9ABF2CB76DD3926BFDC90E37|/ 

-LIGA FEMENINA 2004-05 
U.B.BARCELONA-CELTA 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.Barcelona.Celta.por.LuisJa.mpg|725917668|615D51C50B5D4F4E422686F8D654E9ED|/ 

-CTO. DE ESPAÑA CADETE 2003 
FINAL MADRID-CATALUÑA 
ed2k://|file|BasketFemCantera.Cataluña-Madrid_FinalCtoEspCad03.avi|732011454|C43FDFCB775CDBF8E0FC69B647E36F58|/ 

-LIGA FEMENINA 2003-04 
FINAL 3er PARTIDO U.B.BARCELONA-ROS CASARES 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.LF.Final.3er.Partido.2003-2004.Barcelona.Ros.Casares.por.LuisJa.mpg|730984844|C38EAAA571EE0BE221AB08A2E87F26BD|h=YTQIQG3D67LS6BLLJTRML7P3JPGQD7ND|/ 

-Final Supercopa 2004 Perfumerías Avenida-Ros Casares 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Femenino.Final.Supecopa.04-05.Perfumerias.Avenida-Ros.Casares.By_Magic_Gonso(www.elinksbasket.tk).avi|727864780|44F8745390DE410FAA2FDC098874EFE3|/ 

-Final Torneo Junior de Girona 1993 
ed2k://|file|Basket.Junior.Femenino.Final.Torneo.Girona.1993.Cajalon.Zaragoza-Universitari.Barcelona.By_Magic_Gonso.mpg|680421376|A82B010E22EB24D42AE0AED02DB857C2|/ 

-España-USA Atenas 2004 

ed2k://|file|Basket.Olimpic.Games.Woman.Atenas04.Spain-USA.Preliminars.[3.quarter][by.jeickson].mpg|209220424|E0E7D33FD81743F21E5D7E0A42A8049F|/ 

ed2k://|file|Basket.Olimpic.Games.Woman.Atenas04.Spain-USA.Preliminars.[first.quarter][by.jeickson].mpg|195271776|624051F45110220AA5ACCAE23CBC3FF1|/ 

ed2k://|file|Basket.Olimpic.Games.Woman.Atenas04.Spain-USA.Preliminars.[four.quarter][by.jeickson].mpg|219457644|837F9545500A525D5C0B2333AAA7C404|/ 

ed2k://|file|Basket.Olimpic.Games.Woman.Atenas04.Spain-USA.Preliminars.[second.quarter][by.jeickson].mpg|200805220|1D56B46B0DDCEEC757DE1869149579AC|/ 

-MUNDIAL 2002 
España-Brasil 
ed2k://|file|Spain%20vs%20Brazil%20[mundobasket%202002%20woman][by%20Jeickson%20and%20Ironside%2035].mpg|755153588|6AA3FC9DA37A68D00DADECF5905CB225|h=FVGMQGEK3EJY4VYBRH4GUSX2CTW642CS|/ 
-España-China 
ed2k://|file|Spain%20vs%20China%20[mundobasket%202002%20woman][by%20Jeickson%20and%20Ironside%2035].mpg|777533708|C090FD1F36FA1471E8D19C30C0162B58|h=EOBIJWRJOYVIPV6S4EQJWVTYEZCBGCYD|/ 

-Cto.España Minibasket Madrid-Castilla y León (Generación del 87) 
ed2k://|file|BasketFemCantera.Gen87.Mini1999.-.Mdr-CyL.avi|504535926|47CDC09FF74586884757A55B1EF22B16|/


----------

